# Backplate BC



## No Excuses (Apr 7, 2012)

I am in need of a new BC, since mine is about 15 or twenty years old and on its last legs. I am planning on getting into technical diving in the next 5 years or so, so I have been looking for a back-inflate backplate style, but I don't know enough yet to really know what to look for. If any of the tec divers on here (I know there are a few) could help me out, it would be appreciated.

I am also looking for a nitrox dive computer for under 450 dollars, so if anyone has any suggestions for that, thanks.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I use the Hollis stainless backplate and the 70 lb wing for tech. I don't use the backplate rec diving. My tech friends all wear their backplate with the single adapter. I will eventually. I paid a good penny for my rec bc and I will wear it out before I buy another. 
I like the zeagle n2ition 3 for a tech nitrox computer.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lots of good bpw out there. A Stainless steel back plate and singletank adapter will allow you to lose a few pounds off your weight belt(great if you're using aluminum tanks). Lots of good brands of wings, I use OMS, dive rite and Hog depending on what we're diving. Stop by MBT and look at the new Hollis wings that just came out, they can show you all the differences between them all. Looking at getting the new Mares puck pro(dual gas), can't beat a single button computer lol. Good luck.


----------

